# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Литература по рукоделию

## Banderlogen

*Ссылки на книжечки, журнальчики, сайтики, схемочки и тому подобное здесь.*

----------


## Banderlogen

Интернет-ресурсы по сабжу:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Схемки для вышивки крестом:

Календарь Маргарет Шерри 2009: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Календарь Маргарет Шерри 2007: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Веселые зверики: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Маленькие домики: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Ростомеры: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Сине-белая вышивка: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Морска тематика: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Бабочки: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Цветы: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Контурная вышивка: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для кухни: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Метрики: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Веселый транспорт: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Монохромные женские профили: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Женские силуэты: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Япония, Китай: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Монохромчики: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Рождество и Новый год: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Сабрина Б*** 2008г. №1 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Схемка ангелов В XSD формате [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Схемка бабочек аж 63 бабочки одним файлом PAT [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Все вышескопированное нагло сперто с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - Вот !!!
Много-много!

----------


## Asteriks

Не ссылка, а книга, очень хорошая, по бисеру. Рекомендую. Жаль, нет в электронном варианте. ((

----------


## vova230

> Не ссылка, а книга, очень хорошая, по бисеру. Рекомендую. Жаль, нет в электронном варианте. ((


Надо отсканировать

А это книжка как раз к новому году.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_vova230 добавил 07.12.2009 в 20:45_
Разные коробочки, конвертики, пакетики к Новому Году и не только 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_vova230 добавил 10.12.2009 в 17:55_
Елочные игрушки из бумаги.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Распечатать, вырезать и склеить.
Одно уточнение, склеивать голову нужно так чтобы она получилась вогнутой, а не выпуклой как обычно. После того как склеите походите вокруг и посмотрите на свою работу увидите интересный эффект.
Рассматривать лучше на уровне глаз и по возможности на расстоянии.

----------

